# First fox down



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

Im new to the website and fairly new to predator hunting. I am happy though that i got my first gray fox of the year. I wish every one good luck this season and lets hope that fur prices go up a little bit.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Congrats on the gray, Nice job ! Any pics sure would be cool.. =)*


----------



## FoxSniper (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats! Ya pics would be good


----------

